
Man arrested for refusing to give phone passcode to border agents - edward
http://www.cnet.com/news/man-charged-for-refusing-to-give-up-phone-passcode-to-canadian-border-agents/?part=propeller&amp;subj=news&amp;tag=link
======
msandford
So maybe the trick is to travel without a battery or cover so that it's not a
"real" phone, but "broken phone parts" and thus hopefully subject to less
scrutiny.

